# not happy with gains?



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

hi all.

im currently into week 9 of my 500mg ew w/c sust.

not gained any strength as yet.

my diet is clean.

around 270gms protein

2900 cals

ive posted my diet on other forums and been told its pretty good.

ive gained a bit of weight but i put that down to eating more.

previous cycle, 6 weeks sust but had to stop.

any ideas why im not seeing good results, could it be that i need more than 500mg e/w

training is good

any ideas thanks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

How tall are you,how much do you weigh & approx bodyfat?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Arnolds bro said:


> hi all.
> 
> im currently into week 9 of my 500mg ew ** sust.
> 
> ...


No, but you certainly need more than 2900 cals unless you are 5 stone and 4ft tall, thats why you aren't getting the results you want.

PS, read the sticky people are getting banned, then edit that lab from your post.


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

xpower said:


> How tall are you,how much do you weigh & approx bodyfat?


Hi x

height 5ft10

weight 13st 4 lbs

would say around 15% body fat


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you're eating like a teenage girl mate


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> No, but you certainly need more than 2900 cals unless you are 5 stone and 4ft tall, thats why you aren't getting the results you want.
> 
> PS, read the sticky people are getting banned, then edit that lab from your post.


ive deleted part of my post, thanks

i am gaining weight but i would say its mainly fat.

even if i am not eating enought which i cant be far out, wouldnt you think my strength would have gone up a bit?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Arnolds bro said:


> Hi x
> 
> height 5ft10
> 
> ...


Then you are lucky to be making any gains at all on that low amount of cals.

Post your diet in *detail.*


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

also, no spots, balls same as they were, dont feel any different to when off??

talking to few of the lads they eat around 3500 cals e/d 350gms protein and they weigh 17stone + and same height so i cant be far our.

as i say eating like i am i am gaining a bit of fat?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

As Mars said,more food :thumbup1:

Weight in poundsX20 is a good starting point for total cals(adjusting up/down depending on gains etc)

1.5xweight in pounds is a reasonable guesstimate for protein intake


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I have similar stats to you

5ft8

84kg(was 77 at my lowest)

fat around 18%

3 hrs weights & 2.5-3hrs cardio a week

2,900 is maintenance cals for me

3,300-3500 works for gaining without too much fat

Protein at 270-300


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

Right my food intake

1 omega fish oil cap

7.30 4 eggs scrambled 1 yolk 2 burgen toast or porridge oats with 50grm protein shake

10.30 chicken breast with coleslaw on 2 burgen bread or with basmatti rice

1.00 steak or 2 chicken breast with basmatti rice

1.30 0 fat greek yoghurt with honey

3.00 tub of low fat cottage cheese or a protein shake

6.00 1 sometimes 2 chicken breasts with veg potatoes

shake after training

then snack on nuts aroung 8.30

then another protein shake before bed.

maybe i am getting more then 2900 cals

surely i should be getting some gains on that diet, its not that bad??


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

youve all gone


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

gear is a possible fake ....but i hit a wall on my cycle and didnt gain for weeks....key food!!! i upped my calories by two extra meals a day and i have put a quality half a stone on in a week?! presto!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Arnolds bro said:


> Right my food intake
> 
> 1 omega fish oil cap
> 
> ...


you mention 2900cals but do not weigh your food so how do you know what your getting??

sorry mate but this is no where near 2900cals why don't you weigh your food? why guess what your eating?



Arnolds bro said:


> talking to few of the lads they eat around 3500 cals e/d 350gms protein and they weigh 17stone + and same height so i cant be far our.
> 
> as i say eating like i am i am gaining a bit of fat?


how do these guys know this? do hey weigh their food? what they eat does not matter what you eat as you are individual i am 5'5" tall and 190lbs under 5%BF yet i less than some guys i know who are smaller than me??

you are not gaining so the fact is you are not eating enough stick with complex carbs, good fats and good quality protein sources 6 days a week then eat what you want on the 7th day.......your diet is not good for you and this is what counts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have moved this to the gaining weight section as the issue is your diet not the gear you are taking


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> you mention 2900cals but do not weigh your food so how do you know what your getting??
> 
> sorry mate but this is no where near 2900cals why don't you weigh your food? why guess what your eating?
> 
> ...


thanks for info.

i will add an extra meal or 2 in and see how i go.

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

an extra meal or two of what? if you do not weigh your food for at least a week then how do you know what to change when progress stops? it does not take that much effort


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> an extra meal or two of what? if you do not weigh your food for at least a week then how do you know what to change when progress stops? it does not take that much effort


i need to up my cals dont i?

i think maybe add an extra meal around 9pm (maybe 1 chicken breast with brown pasta?

tell me if im wrong

thanks again

also would you not have thought my strength would have increased at all with the sust as i am getting some good values in my diet?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

as has been said your not eating anywhere near enough to make gains.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The point he is trying to get across to you is your not weighing your food so how do you know how much you are having.

You said add an extra meal of chicken and pasta but how much pasta etc??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You eat big and you get big!!!


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> You eat big and you get big!!!


if i eat big i will get fat?

im already putting fat on with what im eating??


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> The point he is trying to get across to you is your not weighing your food so how do you know how much you are having.
> 
> You said add an extra meal of chicken and pasta but how much pasta etc??


it will be an average chicken breast

and a good plate full of brownpasta.

so a good few extra cals there i would say


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Arnolds bro said:


> if i eat big i will get fat?
> 
> im already putting fat on with what im eating??


If you eat the right food then the fat gain will be little and you can combat this also by doing cardio.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Arnolds bro said:


> it will be an average chicken breast
> 
> and a good plate full of brownpasta.
> 
> so a good few extra cals there i would say


So back to the point, you don't know how much your eating as your not weighing anything!!!

A plate full isn't a recognised measurement is it??

100g pasta is a measurement that you can use and if your gaining fat then drop it down to 75g etc use something that you can compare against and adjust when needed.

Up your protein and good fats before your carbs if your gaining to much fat and do some cardio


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Arnolds bro said:


> it will be an average chicken breast
> 
> and a good plate full of brownpasta.
> 
> so a good few extra cals there i would say


Your not getting it, for one week everything you eat - weigh it and work out the calories, protein, carbs and fat.

So if your under eating then people can suggest extra meals to increase calories and if (and a big if) your over eating people can suggest what foods to cut out.

You have to put the time and effort in for people to help you on here, people are not here to help work out your calories for you - we do have our own lifes as well  sorry if this is a bit heavy, not meant to be but no point going around in cycles.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

your on gear + your gaining fat = your training is sh/t


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so i will say it again weigh your fukcing food your gettng fat because you are eating the wrong amounts of certain foods and not enough of other foods......

if you add a meal how many grams of protein per meal, how many grams of carbs or fats and are those carbs simple or complex?? are the fats good or bad??

weigh your food for one week work out exactly what you are eating then adjust it slightly by increasing it by 500cals per day until your happy with the gains.....if you are gaining fat because your metabolism is slow then add 3-4 40min cardio sessions in per week.......you get out what you put in simple mate


----------



## Arnolds bro (May 20, 2010)

i did think i was doing well with my diet untill i spoke to you lot.

i will take it all in and turn myself around.

thanks all


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah get more cals. i mean, i'm 11 stone and 5ft 8 yet eat around 3100 - 3300 cals a day.

Wake Up

- Protein shake

- Porridge

- Fruit

Break

- 100g salmon / tuna

- 50g nuts

- Large Banana

- Water

Dinner

- Chicken breast

- 2 Slices bread and butter

- Salad

- Muller rice

After college

- Smoothie,

-- 50g protein, 2 bananas, tablespoon of peanut butter, tablespoon of oil

- 4 oatcakes or Pancakes

Post workout

- 50g protein shake

Tea

- STEAK STEAK STEAKK!!!! & chips

- Chicken, peas, potatoes

- Yogourt

Before bed

- Protein shake

It is around 3174 calories.


----------

